# S3 front bumper cover part number ?? i think i found it



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ok so i been experimenting with different numbers and S3 part number codes compared to regular A3's codes i think this might be the S3 front bumper cover # 8P4807105BGRU 
can any one verify this ? 
TP is there any way of looking at your bumper cover to get the number off it ?


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: S3 front bumper cover part number ?? i think i found it (RedLineRob)*

Check out this post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...76590 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: S3 front bumper cover part number ?? i think i found it (DutchcaribbeanGTI)*

S3 != sline.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

if u come over and take my bumper off u can look for the part #. haha


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ok anybody just purchased a S3 bumper cover care to read me the part number ?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

rob u gona need
s3 bumper
washer nozzle cover 2x
fog grill 2x
fog lights 2x
h11 conversion harness 2x
grill black or silver, black is $$$$
you need to trim your impact bar to fit.
I tried looking on the other site but nothing is coming up


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tp.)*

nevermind



_Modified by Uber-A3 at 12:31 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

yea may be ill just go with the S line front cover then 
Yea i emailed a couple of audi dealers in England and Australia and mexico will see may one of them will give me the part numbers


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok well i just called a dealer in Australia and they helped me out with some part numbers, there really chill over there,
i got the bumper cover grill and foglight assembly PM me if your interested I'm not going to put these number on blast it was hard work getting them




_Modified by RedLineRob at 3:32 PM 2/22/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

doesnt look like you can order bumper here


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ECS tunning has it for $400


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

and for the S-line its he same price might ass well get the S3


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

400
damn cheap
i might but another one later


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

yea so i think I'm peace it together and save $200 bucks
just like you did with the side skirts


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i still need to order the skirts lol. no mney ****


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u better get the S3 skirts too. wait for me to finish up my kit and tell you what screws and clips are no needed. I ordered all the screws and clips for it and it seems like some are not needed at all.
that will save u probaly 30-50 on screws and clips


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

yea ill get the skirts to i need to save up 
right on just keep all the Parts numbers 
man your skirts are looking clean


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea right. I still need the full skirt. the fender skirt is annoying to look at.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, for future reference we can order US and European parts. So you don't need to call dealers in Australia (though I commend the work ethic). If you all are interested in S3 parts just let me know and we'll look it up for you.
You can PM or email me.
We are currently researching the S3 front bumper cover and side skirts, I'll post back here when I've got something for you.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bumper 
8P0807105DGRU
Bumper grilles and trim: 
8P0807681D
8P0807682C
8P0807151A
8P0807152A
Grille
8P0853651A1RR Platinum Grey
8P0853651A3FZ Black
All of it is available right here. Sorry to rain on the part numbers parade!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I forgot to add, the skirts are not direct fit because we have 5 doors here and they have 3 doors there.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bumper 
8P0807105DGRU
Bumper grilles and trim: 
8P0807681D
8P0807682C
8P0807151A
8P0807152A
Grille
8P0853651A1RR Platinum Grey
8P0853651A3FZ Black
All of it is available right here. Sorry to rain on the part numbers parade!

Very nice price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dave


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

chris they do have 4 door there


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Dave in three weeks i will be ordering all those parts thanks for the clarification much appreciated


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are these the pre-facelift S3 part #s / prices. Group Buy?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

They are pre face-lift. Yeah group buy! I'm in. Sportback s3 skirts work, avaliable in states here now

silver grill is $322
balck grill is $478
About $300 cheaper than Oempl.us Now we just need a group but for even better pricing!!
Chris what about 2009 up rear s3 sportback rear bumper and valance?
_Modified by Uber-A3 at 12:17 AM 2/25/2010_


_Modified by Uber-A3 at 8:02 AM 2/25/2010_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i'll buy the whole body kit if there is a grp buy


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

im in for group buy . i only need skirts.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

in for all bay area A3 with s3 kits


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'd be in for a group buy.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

S3 brake group buy?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_S3 brake group buy?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes, I need something!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bumper 
8P0807105DGRU
Bumper grilles and trim: 
8P0807681D
8P0807682C
8P0807151A
8P0807152A
Grille
8P0853651A1RR Platinum Grey
8P0853651A3FZ Black
All of it is available right here. Sorry to rain on the part numbers parade!


Correct me if I'm wrong, but we need to get the bumper, all 4 grill & trim, and one grill...right?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u need.
bumper
2 covers for the washer nozzles
2 fog light grill covers
if u have Sline then u are OK
1 tow hook cover
main grill


_Modified by tp. at 10:27 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

who wants to start the group buy?
s3 front
s3 skirts
s3 rear valance(will fit standard bumper, no need for S3 bumper)
S3 brakes


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*

I'd possibly be in for for either rear brake conversion and or s3 rear bumper... based upon the interest and pricing. 
I'll definetly be in for set of front seats with heating!!!!!


_Modified by sabba at 1:35 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

s3 front seats? $4000/per


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_s3 front seats? $4000/per


sabba = ballar


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
sabba = ballar









LOL if thats the price ill pass!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
s3 rear valance (will fit standard bumper, no need for S3 bumper)


Have you tried this?


















_Modified by OEMplus.com at 11:34 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

TP provided us with a facepalm from OEMPLUS WOOT


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The partnumbers listed are pre-facelift part numbers. We are working on the kits and investigating the side skirts.
The post-facelift side skirts might work direct fit. We are also working on a total S3 kit for these as well.
Group Buy - We probably won't do a group buy for these because they are huge items. However, we will very likely have a kit price and an individual component price. Our price is already pretty darn low on these components so I can't speculate on kit pricing right now. But stay tuned for very soon updates.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Not to crash the party, but we have done complete conversions for both pre-facelift and facelift cars.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

^^^^^I'll second that! And so will Jason!!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

We know that you got it. We know it's also overpriced for sone ppl so that's why


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Oemplus posted a pic of 2009+ bumper with a S3 grey bit. If you have a 2009+ A3 you will have to buy the whole bumper since they are all 1 piece with grey bit changeable.
There are 3 parts to the S3 rear bumper
Picture here:








1. Upper bumper
2. Lower bumper
3. grey piece.
All you need is #2 and #3 if you want to have a S3 rear valance on a 06-08.5. Im willing to bet $200 that I can pull off Tcardios rear valance(2 & 3) and put it on my sline rear bumper.


_Modified by tp. at 5:00 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_Oemplus posted a pic of 2009+ bumper with a S3 grey bit. If you have a 2009+ A3 you will have to buy the whole bumper since they are all 1 piece with grey bit changeable.
There are 3 parts to the S3 rear bumper
Picture here:








1. Upper bumper
2. Lower bumper
3. grey piece.
All you need is #2 and #3 if you want to have a S3 rear valance. Im willing to bet $200 that I can pull off Tcardios rear valance(2 & 3) and put it on my sline rear bumper.


Tom, hide your car!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone wanna put a bet in??????? $200 cash.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*

Whats the cost for the bird poop? Looks sick with the bumper guards


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_Oemplus posted a pic of 2009+ bumper with a S3 grey bit. If you have a 2009+ A3 you will have to buy the whole bumper since they are all 1 piece with grey bit changeable.
There are 3 parts to the S3 rear bumper
Picture here:








1. Upper bumper
2. Lower bumper
3. grey piece.
All you need is #2 and #3 if you want to have a S3 rear valance on a 06-08.5. Im willing to bet $200 that I can pull off Tcardios rear valance(2 & 3) and put it on my sline rear bumper.

Sorry, I should have been more clear. Pre-facelift cars can just do the valence and insert. New cars need entire bumper...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Tom, hide your car!

we think alike








English as a second language! I actually listened to my English teacher in Taiwan!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHA


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

when i was in taiwan i had no english teacher.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_when i was in taiwan i had no english teacher.

What about a Taiwanese teacher in England?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea i did have taiwanese language teacher in england. born in taiwan educated in the usa and refined in the uk.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_yea i did have taiwanese language teacher in england. born in taiwan educated in the usa and refined in the uk.

ROFL! You had your Dad type that cuz that's the first reponse I have seen from you without a misspeled word. Tell your Dad about commas though


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

my dad has worse engrish than me.
some old dood cut him off today my dad wanted to start some **** with him.
i was ready to beat the **** out of this old fool. i aint scared of him he aint no caltrans blue hat man.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

since OEMplus and ecs both commented so fr maybe they can give us prices on parts 2 and 3 of the bumper ssembly


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

if you call Audi of Australia Sydney they will give you the part numbers, then you can look the prices up on ECS tuning Euro parts catalogue 
OEMplus already has prices on there sight, i bet you ECS has them for a better deal thou


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Indeed, which part numbers do you want prices for? I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Presenting to you, S3 front end conversions for 1250 to 1325 depending on color:
Click here to order S3 front end conversions.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Chris: you should have option of fog light or not. People with Sline do not need new fogs. People without Sline will need fogs.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Good point, we'll look into compatibility issues and I'll post back here.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

also need a harness to convert non sline fog to sline fog.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMplus.com* »_
Sorry, I should have been more clear. Pre-facelift cars can just do the valence and insert. New cars need entire bumper...

ECS: Can we get a quote on the S3 valance / insert and the Sportback skirts?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good point, we'll look into compatibility issues and I'll post back here.

At least 3 or 3 people here with pre-facelift slines have done the conversion and the fogs are the same. 100%
Wasn't this upgrade like $700 from oempl.us at one point? How / why did the price skyrocket?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i got my S3 bumper from oemplus few years back for ~1200
I got bumper, black grill, fogs, and harness.
man i got heluva good deal compared to now. haha


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i think I'm just going to have to go with the S-line conversion instead
thanks to [email protected] thou for helping out with part numbers and prices


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

what u did all this for ntohign booooooo
get S3 front


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*

I am so sick of hearing about S3 parts. Bury this thread! I'll bet if you guys lived in Europe you would be whoring for US parts.


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

What would I need if I wanted to change the front bumper and/or side skirts and rear bumper on a 2009 non-sline model?? I want my car to look like tcardios!!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (yootimi)*

$3000


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm guessing that's for front, side and back?? It's $3000 just to get the parts and more for painting it and installing it? Any idea how much it is to convert just front to s-line?
Thanks!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u dont have Sline front?
i dont have part # for 2009.


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have the s-line front or back..







I wish I did tho... Car looks so much more aggressive with the s-line and even better with the s3 body parts!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

ok ill get the S3 front, but I'm going to have to wait a month tell i can get it hahah 



_Modified by RedLineRob at 8:09 PM 3/1/2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We can also source the rear S3 bumper and valence insert: Click here for the rear cover and valence


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:17 PM 3/3/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

is it right link?
its showing a A4


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

look at TM Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yes it is the correct link, I updated so it say A3 now. When you type in a direct part number it ignores model code. But now it is all proper so you don't have to worry.
We are also quite a bit lower in price than they are for the rear conversion.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cheap price but shipping prolly $$$$$$$$


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^^ No faith. Shipping for the S3 conversion to the farthest part of the continental US (90210): 36 bucks.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^^ No faith. Shipping for the S3 conversion to the farthest part of the continental US (90210): 36 bucks.

Nice! Chris, If I want to add the S3 lower portion is all I need that $180 part?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^^ No faith. Shipping for the S3 conversion to the farthest part of the continental US (90210): 36 bucks.

i meant tmtuning.com
they have cheap price buy shipping from germany is $$$$$


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Nice! Chris, If I want to add the S3 lower portion is all I need that $180 part? 


That 190 dollar part ( 8P3807434G1RR) is just the lower spoiler if that is what you are asking. Earlier in the thread you will not it isn't a direct swap for a standard bumper.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That 190 dollar part ( 8P3807434G1RR) is just the lower spoiler if that is what you are asking. Earlier in the thread you will not it isn't a direct swap for a standard bumper.

chris can u post a picture of 8P3807434G1RR.
I can determine if it will fit.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

It is on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

which one is it? grey piece with the red piece?
or just red lower piece or just grey lower piece?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That bumper looks three piece but it is only two piece. The S3 rear cover is the whole rear assembly that is red in this picture. The lower gray piece is the 190 dollar item you speak of. When you buy the two rear items listed above you get the whole rear cover and then the gray insert.
edit: just want to note that is not an ECS picture btw.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That bumper looks three piece but it is only two piece. The S3 rear cover is the whole rear assembly that is red in this picture. The lower gray piece is the 190 dollar item you speak of. When you buy the two rear items listed above you get the whole rear cover and then the gray insert.
edit: just want to note that is not an ECS picture btw.

So in other words...the rear valence insert (grey piece) is not compatible with pre-facelifted S-Line rears then?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That bumper looks three piece but it is only two piece. The S3 rear cover is the whole rear assembly that is red in this picture. The lower gray piece is the 190 dollar item you speak of. When you buy the two rear items listed above you get the whole rear cover and then the gray insert.
edit: just want to note that is not an ECS picture btw.

that is incorrect sir. It is indeed a 3 piece unit.
I am willing to put down $1500 on that bet. 
here is a pic of a 3door, NON sline bumper with a S3 valance.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
that is incorrect sir. It is indeed a 3 piece unit.


That's exactly what I thought...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
That's exactly what I thought...









you thought right! people on the audi-sport forum confirmed it with part #'s


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

this guy did a swap
Sline rear valance








to S3 rear valance


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

8P4 807 434 G 1RR <-- grey part
8P4807521KGRU <-- lower valence surround


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Our ETKA diagram shows those part numbers as two pieces. I will confirm and post back.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

check the 2 # i gave


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*

Yeah..that's right. I remember seeing that. N8's car.
So is that confirmed though?? The grey insert alone is $190? How much for the lower valence (not bumper cover) + insert?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Yeah..that's right. I remember seeing that. N8's car.
So is that confirmed though?? The grey insert alone is $190? How much for the lower valence (not bumper cover) + insert?

it was actually cheapr in UK N8 said around 60L for the grey and ~80-100L for the lower valance surround


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

TP get it, you got the side skirts already to go with it


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_TP get it, you got the side skirts already to go with it 

i owe gov hella $ for tax. and car reg was raised to $300 a year now. out of money till may.
edit: im already comitted to the R32 bbk group buy. So no money for other stuff.


_Modified by tp. at 12:06 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

RedLineRob...I know you really don't want that S3 front


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ok, confirmed. When you order the two part numbers one is for the valence and the other is for the *entire* rear bumper assembly. Perhaps they can be physically removed, but we cannot order them separately. That would explain how some people add just the lower portion, but as far as ordering, you have to order the whole cover.
So: 8p3807303BGRU for the S3 bumper cover and 8P3807434G1RR for the S3 rear valence insert


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

pmed about s3 4door sideskirt kit price


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Pm'd back!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

post price here


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

S3 Whores! You should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## David A3T (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry to bump an old thread but I've been reading around for a couple hours and can't find a solid answer. I have a 2006 A3 Sportback Non S-line, will this fit the 2 lower parts mentioned in this thread? i.e can I remove the lower section of my bumper and fit this http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Search/8P4807521KGRU/ES1284427/
and the S3 diffuser?

I know that it will fit the S-line rear bumper but can't confirm whether a non s-line sportback bumper would be the same?

Pic of my A3 here:










Thanks!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

David A3T said:


> Hey guys, sorry to bump an old thread but I've been reading around for a couple hours and can't find a solid answer.


I _think_ you have to replace the rear bumper..but not positive.

I just wanted to respond and thank you for not just starting a new thread w/o searching


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yes will fit.

i have both sline and non sline bumper both bumper exactly same


----------



## David A3T (Dec 31, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yes will fit.
> 
> i have both sline and non sline bumper both bumper exactly same


That is awesome, the answer I hoping for! Thanks 

Now to put in an order but ETA of July...oh well good things come to those who wait?
Also doesn't seem like anyone sells the grey S3 diffuser part, any one know a good place to source them or know if the RS3 one will fit onto the 8P4807521KGRU part above?

Like this:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...Accessories&hash=item2ec103cd43#ht_713wt_1401

Pretty $$$ though and I think the grey diffuser from the S3 might suit better than the gloss black RS3 one anyway...



krazyboi said:


> I _think_ you have to replace the rear bumper..but not positive.
> 
> I just wanted to respond and thank you for not just starting a new thread w/o searching


No worries, thanks for replying


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

David A3T said:


> That is awesome, the answer I hoping for! Thanks
> 
> Now to put in an order but ETA of July...oh well good things come to those who wait?
> Also doesn't seem like anyone sells the grey S3 diffuser part, any one know a good place to source them or know if the RS3 one will fit onto the 8P4807521KGRU part above?
> ...



yes RS3 will fit but thats $$$$

krazyboy and I got ours on german ebay. was ~200 shipped each i think


----------



## David A3T (Dec 31, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yes RS3 will fit but thats $$$$
> 
> krazyboy and I got ours on german ebay. was ~200 shipped each i think


Thanks again, that is good to know. I am searching german ebay now but it is hard to find...I have also emailed ECS and my local Audi to see if they can get it and prices so we will see 

EDIT: Actually according to this thread its not possible without some cutting?
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/155873-rs3-part-numbers-2.html

For reference, more pics and comparisons here:
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...xclusive-suzuka-grey-s3-sb-3.html#post1485170

Not a big issue since it wasn't my plan to use the RS3 diffuser but the option would have been nice...but you are 100% sure the S3 bits will fit my car (direct bolt on) yeah? :laugh:


----------

